# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Chia sẻ mẫu bmp

## hoang.nvn

Em mặc dù có chút ít cũng xin up trước ah, bác nào có mẫu nào đẹp có thể chia sẽ được thì cứ đưa lên đây nhé.
Mấy bức thiên nhiên, chim thú:


 



Link mediafire  http://www.mediafire.com/folder/cu06766ka8b62/BMP

----------

anhcos, atuancnc, cuong, ghoang, hoangmobiado, hoangsikhanh, jawu, kimtan, maxx.side, minimalism, mpvmanh, Mr.L, Nam CNC, phonglepk, phuong786, pulse&dir, su27m4hp, taih2, th11, thanhtrung, thucongmynghe79, vanlam1102, vannhi2012, vuquanghhd

----------


## ahdvip

Anh em nào có hình phật đẹp đẹp thích hợp để khắc mặt dây chuyền chia sẻ hoặc inbox ... cho em với, nói với ông chú kia khắc tặng cho ổng 1 cái mà chưa có mẫu. Thanks!

----------


## anhcos

Trong bộ mẫu anh lưu có 1 vài mẫu, a sẽ gởi cho em xem có được không.
Bác nào sửa dùm luôn cái tiêu đề mục này cho đúng đi, đọc quéo cả lưỡi luôn):.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

Mới nhận được hình của anh anhcos thấy ưng ý 1 mẫu nhưng chất lượng kém quá, anh em nào có mẫu này mà nét hơn không chia sẻ cho em với.
Thanks anh anhcos nha.

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông Đức Vip nói chuyện thấy ghét .... phải nói là do hình nhỏ quá không phóng 3D rõ nét được ...... ghét tối nay cho cái hình linga xem dám điêu khắc không nhé.

----------


## ahdvip

Em thấy ưng ý cái hình này nhưng dung lượng của nó có 8x kb nên em mới hỏi, hình nhỏ thì em cũng phóng nhỏ mà đâu có cần to, khắc mặt dây chuyền thôi mà. A Nam thấy ghét chỗ nào nói thử em nghe phát

----------


## Nam CNC

ai biểu ông chê chất lượng kém quá, thì như thế hiểu nhiều điều, thành ý của Anhcos mà, hình này hơi nhỏ, nếu có hình to hơn, save lai thành file relief thì sau này xài nó mới sướng... eh anh có hình madona bên công giáo ,điêu khắc không ?

----------


## ahdvip

trời ơi, em có phủ nhận gì thành ý của anh ấy đâu, ảnh biết em - em biết ảnh mà anh Nam lo gì vậy.

----------


## anhcos

KHông phải đâu Đức, đó là hình để xem trước thôi, còn có file tương ứng jdp của nó mà.
Em đưa lại cái tên của file, anh sẽ gởi file jdp đó.

Anh em không hà, mấy cái linh tinh không phải lo hay suy nghĩ cho mệt ...

----------

ahdvip

----------


## Nam CNC

hehehe đúng rồi , anhcos có hình to hơn chuyển thành bmp cho anh em diễn đàn luôn, em để dành làm file relief.
                    @ Đức VIP , mới có 2 cái harmonic phù hợp nè , nhưng thiếu cái đĩa xoay .... cái này dành cho dự án xoay spindle của ông nè.... vài bữa nữa năn nỉ ông bán hàng tháo mấy cái đĩa xoay khác gắn vào là xong hehehe.... rãnh qua xem nó có phù hợp không ?

----------

ahdvip

----------


## ahdvip

Tên hình đó nè anh : 弥勒.bmp. ở folder thứ 3 nha anh.
Hé hé, để khi nào rãnh qua anh Nam liền, thiếu thiếu vậy là giá ve chai đây mà (ko biết qua ổng có cắt cổ ko đây nữa)

----------


## anhcos

Cái tấm của em không có hình jdp tương ứng, nhưng anh thấy một loạt các tượng phật tương tự: em tải về xem thử, anh không muốn cài thêm jdp lên máy mà chỉ xem trên cái ảnh bmp thôi.
Link ở đây.

----------

ahdvip

----------


## jimmyli

Hihi bợ được tấm hình về chạy thử test máy luôn

----------

amatuer, anhcos

----------


## ahdvip

Ec, cái đó lên hình rổ lắm mà vẫn test ak, ^^

----------


## jimmyli

hì tượng phật ít chi tiết với lại chi tiết hình cầu nhiều nên xử lý lại cũng dễ.

----------


## Nam CNC

Sao dưới bụng tượng phật có cái lỗ gì nhạy cảm vậy ta ?

----------


## ahdvip

Gia các dự là anh Nam đang tưởng tượng tùm lum tùm la, ^^

----------


## jimmyli

@anh nam: cái đó là cái chân ổng đó anh, hổng phải cái anh ahvip đang dự đâu  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nam CNC

hổng lẻ chân ông này ngắn dữ vậy ta, đúng bồ tát TQ có khác!

----------


## ahdvip

Em đang cần mẫu này gấp, anh em nào có hú em với nha

----------


## atuancnc

> Em đang cần mẫu này gấp, anh em nào có hú em với nha
> Đính kèm 1112


Cái này gần giống này b: https://www.mediafire.com/?6g9tow8ky80vyg0

----------

ahdvip

----------


## anhxco

em xin phép đào mộ cái topic hay hay này lên.

----------


## vannhi2012

> em xin phép đào mộ cái topic hay hay này lên.


Diễn đàn không mạnh về phần mẫu  mà chỉ tập trung về phần máy móc với lại quảng cáo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## thucongmynghe79

sân chơi này danh cho kỉ thuật cơ khí là chính bác ợ, muốn mẫu miết gì qua bên nhà kế bên nhé,ko phải mình quẳng cáo hay PR nhưng nó là việc thật người thật

----------


## cuong

thêm cái mảng này mà hoàn thiện thì khỏi vay mượn ạ. chứ bác chế xong lấy gì test

----------

